# Milton Keynes Meet - Wednesday 24th March - New Venue



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Well I am delighted to say that I have already had pm's from a number of you asking when the next meet is 

I have some exciting news, so let's get started.

The venue will be The Greyhound Pub in Haversham (2 the High Street, Haversham, MK19 7DT )(http://www.havershamvillage.co.uk/localservices.html) just outside Milton Keynes in a lovely little village - one of our very own Davy (Davyrest) is the landlord of this fine establishment which I had the pleasure of visiting earlier today to sample the hospitality 

The meet time will be the same as last time, from 7pm onwards and Davy has agreed that those of us who are members of the TTOC (upon production of your membership card) will receive a little discount on food and beer  We have also discussed the menu (proper food rather than microwave muck) and I will add the options on here once confirmed with him.

The second exciting bit is that our very own Was will be doing a little presentation on all of his lighting upgrade options that we all know, love and in my case drool over at every opportunity, some inside information on what goes into producing some of the finest and most respected handiwork to be seen on the forum will be forthcoming.

The car park is right next to the pub and is lit, holding 20+ cars so please park nice and considerately so we can get everyone in 

If anyone wants to meet in MK first and then convoy over, I propose a meet time of 6.45pm at the Audi main dealership in Bletchley - please let me know if you are interested in this on this thread.

Partners are very welcome to come along and Davy has agreed to exclusively dedicate one of the 2 bars to our meet - cheers Davy 

So who is up for it:

1) Charlie & Nicola
2) Davy - he really has no choice now 
3) Was - nor does he to be fair 
4) Super Josh - old man before his time real ale drinker :wink:
5) Penny & David
6) Charlie
7) Greg
8.) Tesh
9) Gareth
10) Simon
11) Heath
12) Richard - if he can blag work to be in the area 
13) Sav
14) James & Lisa
15) Keith & Sylv
16) Chris
17) Nick
18) Dave
19) Jim
20) Daz and Claire


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

It sells real ale too 

1) Charlie
2) Davy - he really has no choice now 
3) Was
4) Super Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> It sells real ale too
> 
> 1) Charlie
> 2) Davy - he really has no choice now
> ...


Yeah indeed it does but as we are all young and cool we drink lager and spirits and not old mans drinks 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good Charlie, count us in.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

In the diary, I'll try to make it again, despite moving it further from me !!!

as you say them lights are seriously sexy....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers guys you have all been added to the list 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Charlie - Count me and 1 other (prob my mate gareth in again) as this isnt the missus scene.

Cheers fella.

I presume a convoy from the M1 Service Station at J14 will be on the cards! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in and I will actually make it this time!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working till half eight would that be too late by the time we got there ? :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm working till half eight would that be too late by the time we got there ? :wink:


What sort of time do you think you could make it by? - we tend to disperse around 10.15-10.30pm going on previous experience, whether we be moved on by the police  or leave voluntarily 

Nice one Tesh - I thought I could rely on you, I will stick you and Gareth on the list 

Simon - will be good to have you along mate, no excuses about client football meeting this time young man :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well Charlie
I guess i will have no excuse for not attending. Will talk to the Photo Man this week see if he is still up for taking pics ???????????


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I will be along but later I'm afraid as I train Wednesdays if that's ok :?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Put me down as a possible mate - depends if I can find a reason to be close workwise


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> I will be along but later I'm afraid as I train Wednesdays if that's ok :?


That's cool buddy, just pop along when you can, I will add you on to the list



UKRPG said:


> Put me down as a possible mate - depends if I can find a reason to be close workwise


I will bung you on the list Rich and if you can make it that would be cool, bit I understand it is a bit of a long shot 



davyrest said:


> Well Charlie
> I guess i will have no excuse for not attending. Will talk to the Photo Man this week see if he is still up for taking pics ???????????


LOL no excuses from you buddy, looking forward to having some of your pate - so you best make sure it is up to scratch :lol: :lol: Hopefully Sav will be able to make this one and he is a whizz with the camera, but either way the more the merrier.

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Morning Charli & Nick,

As i said soz i missed last one but you can be sure i'll be at the next one.

Look forward to it 8)

SAV..


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

put me down mate.... so long as I remember... :roll: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working till half eight would that be too late by the time we got there ? :wink:
> ...


Honest Guvnor, was worse experience ever.. freezing cold and rubbish game!! - I definitly need to have a browse round some TTs thou, got some pocket money to do a few mods now!! 3 Bar Grill Done already !!!!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats a good point actually, I better double check the Orns aren't playing that day...

ah its ok, we're away to Sheffield Wednesday, whoever they are :lol: I aint going to that!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great stuff Sav - we look forward to seeing you, Nic wants a proper drive in your car 

Simon - yeah yeah yeah :roll: :lol: :lol:

James - I will pop you on the list mate, put a reminder in your phone for the day before 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Shaping up to be another good one!!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Dam you MK'ers - I'm going to have to mess my work around to make sure I'm close then :?


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Go past it every day on my way home from work, we should be there this Month, if your coming through the village mind the massive pot holes.
Keith & Sylv,


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTR said:


> Go past it every day on my way home from work, we should be there this Month, if your coming through the village mind the massive pot holes.
> Keith & Sylv,


Great stuff, I will add you guys to the list 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

The following are the food options for the meet - there are two menus available - the snack menu which does not require any pre-order and the main menu for which Davy has requested a heads up to ensure sufficient of everything is available. - Don't forget there will be a discount for TTOC members upon production of your membership card so don't forget it.

If you aren't a TTOC member don't worry, you have plenty of time to join up 

*Snack Menu* - these *DO NOT *require a pre-order

Our own cold gammon, fried egg and chips - £5.95
Beef or Pork and apple burger in seeded bun with relish -£3.95

Hot Rolls - Fried Egg - £1.75
BLT Grilled bacon, lettuce, tomato and mayo - £3.50

Jacket potato with butter and salad garnish - £3.50
Extra toppings - Tuna mayo £1.50, Home-cooked gammon £1, Cheese £1, Grilled Bacon £1.50, Baked Beans £0.75, chille con carne with creme freche £1.50.

ON TOAST - Scrambled eggs £2.95, Baked Beans £2.50, Melted cheese and chutney £2.95

Side salad £2
Portion of chips £1.75
Garlic bread £1.75

*Main Menu*

Starters - These *DO NOT *require a pre-order

All accompanied by bread or toast as appropriate - all priced at £4.50 except soup at £3.95

Prawn, apple and celery salad with Marie Rose sauce
Crepes filled with mushrooms and roast garlic in cream sauce
Our own chicken liver and brandy pate with red onion chutney - this has my name written all over it 
Somerset goats cheese glazed with redcurrant jelly served on salad leaves
Freshly made soup

Main Courses - These* DO *require pre-order

Chicken fillet with mushroom, tarragon, onion and garlic cream sauce served with potatoes and broccoli - £8.50
Rump steak with chips or baked potato £10.50
Home cooked gammon steak with pineapple, tomato and either chips or baked potato £7.95
Burger and chips £5.50
Haddock, chips and peas £7.50
Vegetable gateau £6.95

There will also be some daily specials available which do not require a pre-order 

I am sure Davy will be along in case I have got anything wrong ;-)

Please post up if you will be eating anything requiring a pre-order as unlike a lot of places this is not just shoved in a microwave out of a plastic bag :lol: , fresh produce is sourced daily hence the need for some pre-ordering. If you won't be eating or will be eating off the non pre-order menu please let me know.

Cheers guys, looking forward to it 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working till half eight would that be too late by the time we got there ? :wink:
> ...


Newcastle to there should be about 4 hours :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


See you there then buddy :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> If anyone wants to meet in MK first and then convoy over, I propose a meet time of 6.45pm at the Audi main dealership in Bletchley - please let me know if you are interested in this on this thread.


Nah - knowing that lot they'll charge you for parking 

I'll try to make this - I know the pub well, used to use it lots.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants to meet in MK first and then convoy over, I propose a meet time of 6.45pm at the Audi main dealership in Bletchley - please let me know if you are interested in this on this thread.
> ...


 :lol: Nice one Chris, I will add you to the list mate and hope that you can make it along in the only Papaya V6 Roadster I have ever seen, although I swear it looked yellow at the Caldecotte 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

UMmmmmmmm Yummmmmmy :lol: :lol:

Put me down for a Rump (done medium) with chips & can you ask davy if he does a peppercorn sauce?

Cheers...
SAV.....


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Charlie, the work manipulation has begun!! :twisted:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Charlie stick me down for the 24th as well... Gotta get as much TT'ing done as I can now :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LuTTon said:


> Hey Charlie stick me down for the 24th as well... Gotta get as much TT'ing done as I can now :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


Nice one Nick - you are added 

Richard - come on my son 

Sav - good choice, hopefully Davy will see your post 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I haven't had any pre-orders for food yet, apart from 1 

Is anyone else going to pre-order, if so let me know 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlie,
Count me in. 
Not sure if I can make it for 7pm, so I will order food when I get there.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll order when i get there.

Unless of course your paying?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Charlie, please can we pre-order the following:

Home cooked gammon and chips
Burger and chips


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Phodge sorry to ask is it beef burger or pork and apple both are yummy !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Beef please. Mooo!


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

cheers Phodge
hopefully we will have a professional photographer next wednesday
Well if i butter him up with free beer


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Better get my glad rags on then! :lol:

Is Charlie coming in his mucus bag? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Fan said:


> Charlie,
> Count me in.
> Not sure if I can make it for 7pm, so I will order food when I get there.
> Cheers
> Dave


Welcome to the forum Dave and we look forward to meeting you next Wednesday 

I may bring the mucus bag Penny just for you 

Charlie


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Sign me up.

See you on the night.

Jim (TTitan)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can davy do my order or shall i order something else??

The burger sounds delicious !! :lol:

SAV....


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Sav no problem with your order !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Just fyi charlie,the missis (Lisa) is coming also. as for food, I think I'll just order when I get there.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTitan said:


> Sign me up.
> 
> See you on the night.
> 
> Jim (TTitan)


Great stuff Jim, we can have a chat about your idea from ages ago 



swfblade said:


> Just fyi charlie,the missis (Lisa) is coming also. as for food, I think I'll just order when I get there.


The more the merrier James, she will not be the only lady attendee 

Less than a week to go and over 20 peeps signed up - should be a good one with Was's presentation and in Davy's pub too 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

All looking good for me (customer confirmed meeting this morning)

Was, looking forward to hearing you mate!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> All looking good for me (customer confirmed meeting this morning)
> 
> Was, looking forward to hearing you mate!!


Good stuff, I hope you have had the brakes done by then 

You will all be able to point and laugh at me for letting my car roll down the drive and crash into our wheelie bin [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Me, take this pi** out of you.................................

cant see thaat happening


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

hoping to come along and meet some new friends , will bring my wife too claire , my name is daren , go easy on me cos im new to all this ..

im a green army fan through and through, im the Janner living in the midlands ,, plymouth argyle is my team , born and bread in plymouth


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

To all the cool people coming to this mighty fine night out:

- I will brign along several excess to requirement Mods.... I ll give this group first refusal on Mods for sale, before posting in FOR SALE section. So bring your cash -- cheque books. See you then.

Jim (TTitan)


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

TTitan said:


> To all the cool people coming to this mighty fine night out:
> 
> - I will brign along several excess to requirement Mods.... I ll give this group first refusal on Mods for sale, before posting in FOR SALE section. So bring your cash -- cheque books. See you then.
> 
> Jim (TTitan)


Will be interested to see what you got, and who still has a cheque book !??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dazzadrew1 said:


> hoping to come along and meet some new friends , will bring my wife too claire , my name is daren , go easy on me cos im new to all this ..
> 
> im a green army fan through and through, im the Janner living in the midlands ,, plymouth argyle is my team , born and bread in plymouth


Nice one buddy, I will add you both to the list - always good to see some new faces and don't worry Claire won't be the only lady present - Richard is coming too :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTitan said:


> To all the cool people coming to this mighty fine night out:
> 
> Jim (TTitan)


Well the reference to cool rules out a few people straightaway  :lol: You know who you are 

Charlie


sixdoublesix said:


> TTitan said:
> 
> 
> > To all the cool people coming to this mighty fine night out:
> ...


LOL indeed I haven't used a cheque book since about 1992 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Charlie said:


> dazzadrew1 said:
> 
> 
> > hoping to come along and meet some new friends , will bring my wife too claire , my name is daren , go easy on me cos im new to all this ..
> ...


Oh how we laughed.. :roll: :roll:

This mod envy is just getting out of hand ( customised wings dont count :wink: )


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone who's going have a set of radio removal keys at all? The guv's bringing me a new radio so would be cool if I could get it installed on the night! Cheers in advance...


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I had some so will have a dig but not garaunteed


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Ohhh somebody is selling mods !!!!!!! Satan!!!!! when im saving for Ittalia tour
Hope your not selling anything im looking for

Its looks like we might have to overspill outside the pub for parking and down the road towards the church . lot of locals are looking forward to seeing the cars . Mind there has been comments about a meeting of hairdressers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Ohhh somebody is selling mods !!!!!!! Satan!!!!! when im saving for Ittalia tour
> Hope your not selling anything im looking for
> 
> Its looks like we might have to overspill outside the pub for parking and down the road towards the church . lot of locals are looking forward to seeing the cars . Mind there has been comments about a meeting of hairdressers


LOL locals eh, well maybe we should offer some passenger rides and then once done they may need a hairdresser 

Rich, don't forget my trim bit 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

already in the car fella


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I the only Mk2 going?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Am I the only Mk2 going?


I think you may be Heath, we can all point and laugh at ya 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only Mk2 going?
> ...


And see my new LED zenon lights lol 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > heathstimpson said:
> ...


 :lol: ok well we can all point and wish we had some  but as the Wasmeister will be there to do a presentation on all his sexy light upgrades we can maybe get some 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I be a pedantic pillock again for a moment? isnt it Xenon, rather than zenon? I therefore proclaim that we can still point and laugh... :lol: 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Can I be a pedantic pillock again for a moment? isnt it Xenon, rather than zenon? I therefore proclaim that we can still point and laugh... :lol: 8)


Heath please ignore James he is a pedantic pillock :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

i have mine...

i'll make sure they are in the car.....it usually helps the thieving pikey's if your have set on hand for them so i leave them in the glovebox normally....lol



swfblade said:


> Does anyone who's going have a set of radio removal keys at all? The guv's bringing me a new radio so would be cool if I could get it installed on the night! Cheers in advance...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

westfield2 said:


> i have mine...
> 
> i'll make sure they are in the car.....it usually helps the thieving pikey's if your have set on hand for them so i leave them in the glovebox normally....lol
> 
> ...


Nice work Greg 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Nit picking eh Mr Watford :lol: Due to my training programme I won't be with you until late tonight; probably 9ish


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

westfield2 said:


> i have mine...
> 
> i'll make sure they are in the car.....it usually helps the thieving pikey's if your have set on hand for them so i leave them in the glovebox normally....lol


superb, cheers mate!


heathstimpson said:


> Nit picking eh Mr Watford :lol: Due to my training programme I won't be with you until late tonight; probably 9ish


I cant help it. I've said it before, I have (mild) dyslexia and just find the use of words and spelling of them highly amusing.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry guys. I might have to miss this as there is a works dinner on tonight for some visiting guests. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If it finishes bit earlier then I'll try and pop down.

Cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Sorry guys. I might have to miss this as there is a works dinner on tonight for some visiting guests. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> If it finishes bit earlier then I'll try and pop down.
> 
> Cheers


No worries mate, I presume that wil mean Gareth won't be coming either?

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

swfblade said:


> westfield2 said:
> 
> 
> > i have mine...
> ...


I'm used it it one of my lads has severe Dyslexia :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie, can't leave here until 6:30 tonight, so probably won't be there before 7:30/8pm.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

CHARLIE :!: :!:

Its Raining [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have no V-Power Fuel  

My tyres are flat :x :x :x .........

But ........

Think i can still just about make it :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

SAV....


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

heathstimpson said:


> I'm used it it one of my lads has severe Dyslexia :?


I also used to have Insomnia and am Agnostic. I'd lie awake at night, wondering if there was a doG. :roll:

I'll get me coat...


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I might be able to come after work do but not until 9pm.

I imagine you'll all going to be there still...?

Is there plans to go on somewhere else for photo's etc??

Cheers


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

TT_Tesh said:


> I might be able to come after work do but not until 9pm.
> 
> I imagine you'll all going to be there still...?
> 
> ...


Don't worry I won' be arriving untill around 9pm :?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah theres gotta be pics taken! Its like the law, or something.. :lol:

Seriously, I need some pics of my latest mods!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Charlie, can't leave here until 6:30 tonight, so probably won't be there before 7:30/8pm.


No worries Penny, thanks for the update  I think I will ask Was to do his presentation after we have eaten to give everyone time to get there.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No plans to go on and take photos - we only did that because they were for absoluTTe.

I am planning a drive for next month with a couple of stops for refreshments as we should have an hour or more of light as the clocks will have done their thing by then  It is a route Nic and I take when we go for a drive just for the sake of it 

See you all there later 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Charlie, is it still meet and cruise from Audi in Bletchley at 6:45?


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

See you guys soon...


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry guys things ave changed and im not able to get to the meet tonight, hope i can attend the next one

have fun everyone


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Good to see you all again tonight - gutted I couldn't stay for the presentation Was however always a pleasure coming up and seeing you guys!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A BIG thank you to everyone who managed to make it tonight 14 cars and 20 odd people made it a great night and thanks to those of you who made an extra special effort to be there - Richard, Jim and Chris spring to mind immediately 

A big thank you to Davy for hosting the event at his pub 

And another big thank you to Was for putting together a presentation on some of his lighting options, I am struggling to resist particularly the rear number plate lights as they could light up a warehouse in the pitch black 

Nice to seem some more new faces - James and Lisa and Jim - we hope to see you again soon.

Look out for some dodgy pics of me modelling my Musuc Bag, come on Sav let's be 'avin' them 

Keep your eyes open for the next event, it will be the last week of next month and most probably back to a Tuesday night.

Cheers

Charlie&Nic


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice seeing you all again even though I was late as the useless Audi Sat Nav that doesn't except full postcodes took me to another pub lol


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

hey guys, good to meet you all last night - finally... Me and Lisa had a great time, thoroughly enjoyable. Great demo by Was, finding it harder and harder to resist them DRL's... front and rear... 

Thanks Charlie for organising and bringing my shiney new chorus stereo and to the chap who wot brung the keys to swap it over for me, sorry I can't remember your name...  so many names to learn... so little time!

Gotta say - and I'm not trying to be snobbish or anything here - I felt more welcome at this meet than at any other meet for any other car I've owned! A very different type of person at this meet, where previous ones have just been full of chav's and younsters, this was a more... erm... I'm trying not to say different Class...but that's what it felt like, both for me and Lisa.

See you at the next one! 8)


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Whhat do you mean were well chavy man 

I'm having my big brakes carbon wrapped in Burberry


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Whhat do you mean were well chavy man
> 
> I'm having my big brakes carbon wrapped in Burberry


I'll second that blood lol


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

heathstimpson said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Whhat do you mean were well chavy man
> ...


pics, pics man, come on where are they


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > UKRPG said:
> ...


I never took any because I was late; the next one I'll bring the DSLR :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

when and where will the next one be


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

swfblade said:


> Thanks Charlie for organising and bringing my shiney new chorus stereo and to the chap who wot brung the keys to swap it over for me, sorry I can't remember your name...  so many names to learn... so little time!


Twas I that swapped it over,...No problem at all..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Gotta say - and I'm not trying to be snobbish or anything here - I felt more welcome at this meet than at any other meet for any other car I've owned! A very different type of person at this meet, where previous ones have just been full of chav's and younsters, this was a more... erm... I'm trying not to say different Class...but that's what it felt like, both for me and Lisa.
> 
> See you at the next one! 8)


Delighted that you both enjoyed yourselves, you were certainly very welcome and I am really pleased you felt as such. I know what you mean as I used to go to various other car club meets and it often felt rather "clicky"

Just seen Greg's post re it being him who helped out with the stereo, although you would still be none the wiser as to his actual name :lol:

See you both next time - I shall continue to pm you reminders as although you are a "pedantic pillock"  not so much about remembering dates :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:



UKRPG said:


> Whhat do you mean were well chavy man
> 
> I'm having my big brakes carbon wrapped in Burberry


Yeeeear bwoi that sounds tight bruvvaman  nice to see you Rich, sorry the house was littered with TT parts and Bengal was very pleased to see you - you were lucky to escape unslobbered on 



sTTranger said:


> when and where will the next one be


Keep an eye out in the events section mate, the likelihood is that it will be April 27th which is a Tuesday - however I am going to chat to a venue on Saturday to see if they can accomodate us (good food) so it will depend if they are up for it.

I will also post on this thread for those that get email notifications  We need some more MK2 homies 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Just seen Greg's post re it being him who helped out with the stereo, although you would still be none the wiser as to his actual name :lol:
> 
> See you both next time - I shall continue to pm you reminders as although you are a "pedantic pillock"  not so much about remembering dates :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah, thats it, thanks Greg!

Yeah I have the memory of a.... one them thar swimming thingys, you know...with the fins and the mouths wot say "bob"... :wink: Considering I thought yesterday was Tuesday, I think I did quite well... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Another well sorted meet, thanks Charlie & Davy 8) 
Great to see a good turn out as well, food was excellent.

It was a miserable nite for weather & very dark so only took a few pics 

Enjoy;

View attachment 9

View attachment 8

View attachment 7

View attachment 6

View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



SAV...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

nice pics but your guna need a bigger car park


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night. Thanks to Charlie for organising and Davy for his hospitality. 

Good to see you all again, and meet some new faces too...

Charlie, that mucus bag.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So glad everyone had a good time . Now you know what the club is all about sign up at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> So glad everyone had a good time . Now you know what the club is all about sign up at http://www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


LOL I am trying to lull the non members into a false sense of security and then, when they are least expecting it nick their wallets grab £30 and run all the way to www.TTOC.co.uk 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So glad everyone had a good time . Now you know what the club is all about sign up at http://www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:
> ...


Be better to nick £35 so you don't have to put the fiver in yourself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I was thinking renewal price for some reason - probably as that's what I did a few months ago 

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Again another good time... It was great seeing you all.

Davy, you've got a very nice place and serve some very decent grub unlike the Caldecote Inn 

Penny: Look forward to seeing you at the weekend :wink:

Nick


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlie - Thanks for organising a great night
Davy - Nice pub, thanks for your hospitality
Was - Interesting presentation, I'll let you know when DRLs make it to the top of my shopping list.
See you all at the next one.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LuTTon said:


> Again another good time... It was great seeing you all.
> 
> Davy, you've got a very nice place and serve some very decent grub unlike the Caldecote Inn
> 
> ...


You had best get as many meets in as possible mate, once you have a sprog your "visitation rights" will no doubt be retracted 

Charlie


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Charlie/Nik

thanks for arranging a great night, next time sort the weather out please :-*

I hope the presentation wasnt too boring, I did see some yawns from the group at the back :lol: it was tricky not making it too technical. Im happy to provide more details if needed 

looking forward to the next one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

was said:


> Hi Charlie/Nik
> ... I did see some yawns from the group at the back ...


I think that was just me gagging on Charlie's aftershave..!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Charlie/Nik
> ...


What were you doing licking Charlie's aftershave Penny  !

Guys and Gals - I'm hopefully (if I can get my arse into gear) going to be doing a Kneesworth (Cambs) meet in mid May sometime. Hopefully some of you lot can make it along there too. Not too bad a journey from MK (as Was may testify  )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> ... a Kneesworth (Cambs) meet in mid May sometime ...


Woohoo! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Good if breif evening for me - good to meet a few more faces, I'll try ot plan work a bit better next month (If I'm back from the USA).


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> Good if breif evening for me - good to meet a few more faces, I'll try ot plan work a bit better next month (If I'm back from the USA).


Good to see you again Chris, once again your car looked yellow - I need a proper look in the daylight as we were all swearing it was yellow as you drove off 

Thanks for making such a massive effort to get there, it really is appreciated. The next one will probably be April 27th - or certainly that week.

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

IT'll be cool if its that week as I'll be back in the country then.

I'll wash it next time, maybe the dirt makes it look yellow 

If Only I knew someone doing a good deal on a hard top........


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> IT'll be cool if its that week as I'll be back in the country then.
> 
> I'll wash it next time, maybe the dirt makes it look yellow
> 
> If Only I knew someone doing a good deal on a hard top........


The hardtop is now sold  all paid for and being collected tomorrow 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Its not yellow?!?! really?!?! So what is it?! Looked yellow to me !


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

swfblade said:


> Its not yellow?!?! really?!?! So what is it?! Looked yellow to me !


Looked yellow to me but think it might have been orange?


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Still no pics of the new tt spare designer outfit ??????
maybe should get that sorted charlie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

They're here Davy...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168684


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> They're here Davy...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168684


You beat me to it Penny - I thought you would be busy rearing someone :lol: :lol: :lol:

Davy - I have checked and those mount things are handed so I will need both for the engineer - I have sold the hardtop too 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

For those of you who rely upon the email notifications the details of the next MK TTOC meet are here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=169163

There will be a drive, meal and quiz so a fun packed evening for all the family 

Charlie


----------

